# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Κομβος #21801

## PROGRAMMERPC

Γεια σας και πάλι,
θελω να κανω συνδεση με καποιον κομβο απο τον #21801.
Εχω ενα DAP-1160 V.1 (σιγουρα) Και μια grid poynting dish-a0004 (το a0004 δεν θυμαμε αν ειναι σωστο Αν δεν κανω λαθος γιατι δεν ειμαι στο χωρο τωρα!)
Πιανω καποιους κομβους με -87 και παιζει(κοβεται) εως -90 (στοιχεια απο inssider)
Και μιλαμε για 2.4GHz
Βοηθηστε με στο setup λιγο!
Το πλεγμα μου ειναι οριζοντιο και μπροστα η μυτη ειναι με το V προς τα επανω! Ειναι αγορασμενη απο το Priveshop.gr
Θελω να πιασω καποιον καλα στην αρχη σαν πελατης και μετα βλεπουμε  :: 
Σας παρακαλω βοηθηστε με! Μηπως πρέπει να γυρίσω το πλέγμα όρθιο(κάθετο)? Την μύτη της κεραίας κάπως αλλιώς! Η πολυκατοικία έχει υψος γύρο στα 23μετρα!
Επησεις εχω στη διαθεση μου και ενα patch panel της poynting patch-a0006!

----------

